# Opinions on future humidor purchase.



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I would like to get a smaller humidor for some of my favorite or htf cigars. I want something nice but not as much as my mortgage payment. Something in the 150-200 count.

i was talking to Ed at waxing moon about doing a sweet custom huskers humidor much like the gators one he just did.

im really interested in something like that but at this time I can't swing the funding for it unfortunately.

i was thinking a cuban crafters humidor maybe.......

looking for for thoughts and ideas.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm going to flat out recommend cheaphumidors.com. The work they do at the price points are unmatched. They have a lot of n scratch and dent models too. @CheapHumidors is a SOTL here named Kayla. Good luck bro!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks Craig, I'll check it out.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

madbricky said:


> I'm going to flat out recommend cheaphumidors.com. The work they do at the price points are unmatched. They have a lot of n scratch and dent models too. @CheapHumidors is a SOTL here named Kayla. Good luck bro!


Thanks Craig! Let me know if you need help with anything you see on our site Josh!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Bump to top for more opinions.


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Not sure about your price-range....but I dig these two:

Waldorf 150

and

Salvador 250

I doubt the 250 would hold more than 180 or so- sometimes I think they use petite coronas to measure capacity :biggrin:


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Not sure about your price-range....but I dig these two:
> 
> Waldorf 150
> 
> ...


I have looked at the one called Waldorf before, it's an attractive looking humidor.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

huskers said:


> I have looked at the one called Waldorf before, it's an attractive looking humidor.


Yes it is, and it is super heavy.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

The ONLY budget humidor I would consider buying new would be a Savoy. There's pretty much nothing I don't like about them, other than the humidifier, of course. They do make a version, which accepts Boveda packs, however. Savoy's are made to a far higher standard than your typical internet, Chinese box. They use solid Spanish cedar, instead of ply, are very heavy and seal perfectly. The veneers are easily AAA, but more often, AAAA. Ashton say that the Large holds up to 300 sticks, not sure what that means in the real world. Don't go by the pictures you'll see, as they in no way do them justice. In real life, the lacquer appears 6 inches deep. Stunning.

Look around, because prices vary wildly. Here's a link to one I saw on Amazon.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I own the Salvador 250 - it is well made and works well, there is a review on it here from a few years ago which I read before I purchased mine. I have never counted how many cigars it holds but it is large. You could buy just about any 5 or 6 boxes of cigars and get them in there easy. I use the large Paradigm humidifier and it holds, as with all humidors it does not hold as well if you don't have a lot of cigars in it. The lid is a magnet so it's easy to put what you want under the lid but what you put there will reduce storage on the top shelf in that area if it's thick (I can put one row of cigars under my Paradigm and two rows everywhere else). CH has the best pricing on them. This is a great size until you want to have boxes of cigars in storage. I have a 90 count Diamond Crown and a few smaller travel humidors that I used before (and still use), this holds over double of what I could before. The lock on it is not the greatest, I have had issues that Kayla has taken care of regarding it. Great customer service if that is needed.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> The ONLY budget humidor I would consider buying new would be a Savoy. There's pretty much nothing I don't like about them, other than the humidifier, of course. They do make a version, which accepts Boveda packs, however. Savoy's are made to a far higher standard than your typical internet, Chinese box. They use solid Spanish cedar, instead of ply, are very heavy and seal perfectly. The veneers are easily AAA, but more often, AAAA. Ashton say that the Large holds up to 300 sticks, not sure what that means in the real world. Don't go by the pictures you'll see, as they in no way do them justice. In real life, the lacquer appears 6 inches deep. Stunning.
> 
> Look around, because prices vary wildly. Here's a link to one I saw on Amazon.


Don, I'm certain that we are not on the same bank roll. A budget humidor to you might not be what I would consider a budget humidor if you follow what I am saying.

The Savoy might be just what I am looking for price wise and style.

Also, with the years you have under your belt...........your thoughts carry good weight.

Thanks Don!


----------



## jurgenph (Jun 29, 2011)

FWIW... famous has a sale on the foot locker humidor, use one of their coupons and get an even better deal.
these things seem to get good reviews as well.

J.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Looks Like I have a few to choose from that fit the bill of what I am looking for!

Thanks everyone!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

jurgenph said:


> FWIW... famous has a sale on the foot locker humidor, use one of their coupons and get an even better deal.
> these things seem to get good reviews as well.
> 
> J.


You know, I've often thought of getting one of those and just do away with my wineador. I really like the wooden humidors a LOT more than the wineador.

Someday, I will probably get one and do away with the wineador.

For now though, I just want something on the smaller side that is really appealing to the eye that will contain my select stash.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

huskers said:


> Don, I'm certain that we are not on the same bank roll. A budget humidor to you might not be what I would consider a budget humidor if you follow what I am saying.
> 
> The Savoy might be just what I am looking for price wise and style.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words, brother. I completely understand what you're saying. A strange thing happened when the internet came along and entrepreneurs discovered there was land west of California. Within seconds, the internet became flooded with plywood boxes and calling them humidors. More than anything, they sold the impression that humidors shouldn't cost what they actually should. Add to that, the price of raw materials going galactic in the past 10 years. If you can use a quarter of the cedar and a 10th of the veneer and pay labor 60 cents an hour... well, you see where I'm going. For me, everything's relative and I realize that it can be confusing for people when they see one outfit selling a hundred count humidor for fifty bucks and what seems to be essentially the same thing costing three times that. You can't see beneath the cedar veneer, or the hardwood. You can't see the pot metal under the brass plate and most people, having only seen a handful of them, can't really determine a good seal from bad, especially when looking at an LED monitor.

All I can tell you is that I've seen scores of Savoys and every one has been top notch and aesthetically brilliant.

Good hunting, Josh.


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

A general rule of thumb is that a good, quality humidor will cost a minimum of 2-3 dollars per stick capacity. For example, you want a 150 ct, expect to pay $300 -450 for a good one. Anything less and I would be weary. My two cents at least.

Consider a private stock (scratch and dent) from Daniel Marshall. These are reasonably priced, beautiful, and very well made. I have one myself and can't even see where the defect is.
Daniel Marshall - Special Clearance Sale
Contact their customer service if you see a model that you like that isn't listed. They are very helpful and can possibly find something in the warehouse that better suits your taste and/or size.

I also have a waxing moon which is custom, but you pay for that obviously. Both are top notch!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Herf N Turf said:


> Thanks for the kind words, brother. I completely understand what you're saying. A strange thing happened when the internet came along and entrepreneurs discovered there was land west of California. Within seconds, the internet became flooded with plywood boxes and calling them humidors. More than anything, they sold the impression that humidors shouldn't cost what they actually should. Add to that, the price of raw materials going galactic in the past 10 years. If you can use a quarter of the cedar and a 10th of the veneer and pay labor 60 cents an hour... well, you see where I'm going. For me, everything's relative and I realize that it can be confusing for people when they see one outfit selling a hundred count humidor for fifty bucks and what seems to be essentially the same thing costing three times that. You can't see beneath the cedar veneer, or the hardwood. You can't see the pot metal under the brass plate and most people, having only seen a handful of them, can't really determine a good seal from bad, especially when looking at an LED monitor.
> 
> All I can tell you is that I've seen scores of Savoys and every one has been top notch and aesthetically brilliant.
> 
> Good hunting, Josh.


Those are words of Wisdom Don.

The first humidor I bought was from thompsons and I think I paid about $100 for it.

I will say that a QUALITY humidor will cost a good chunk of change.

When I got it, the inside was in pieces. I could see that the inside was nothing but fiberboard with 1/16" sheets of cedar lining inside. The outside "WOOD" had to be just a veneer. It was a humidor that was made for around $25.00 or less I'm sure. I will say that it does hold its RH pretty well though.

As I stated, I really wish I could afford a custom waxing moon humidor from ED.

Thanks for sharing your wisdom Don.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Breezy818 said:


> A general rule of thumb is that a good, quality humidor will cost a minimum of 2-3 dollars per stick capacity. For example, you want a 150 ct, expect to pay $300 -450 for a good one. Anything less and I would be weary. My two cents at least.
> 
> Consider a private stock (scratch and dent) from Daniel Marshall. These are reasonably priced, beautiful, and very well made. I have one myself and can't even see where the defect is.
> Daniel Marshall - Special Clearance Sale
> ...


Do I have to contact Marshall for pricing?


----------



## Breezy818 (Oct 1, 2012)

I bought mine years ago, but yes I contacted by both email and phone. I believe Diane was the one that helped me. I purchased a 100ct Macassar ebony, comes with digital hygrometer and humidifier ( I kept the casing but ditched the sponge and replaced with beads). If memory serves me right I paid $340. It was flawless, never saw a defect, and since it was "private stock". I think I saved a couple hundred bucks.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Hey Don, @Herf N Turf........Is there anywhere that will give me more info about the Savoy humidors such as how its mad and how thick the cedar is on the inside?

I was just looking to compare a few different humidors?

You recommend them so I am assuming that you must recognize some quality in the savoy humidor.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Breezy818 said:


> A general rule of thumb is that a good, quality humidor will cost a minimum of 2-3 dollars per stick capacity. For example, you want a 150 ct, expect to pay $300 -450 for a good one. Anything less and I would be weary. My two cents at least.
> 
> Consider a private stock (scratch and dent) from Daniel Marshall. These are reasonably priced, beautiful, and very well made. I have one myself and can't even see where the defect is.
> Daniel Marshall - Special Clearance Sale
> ...


That's solid advice, right there. DM have been making superb humidors forever and their specials are outstanding value. I would put Savoy close to their quality, so it really comes down to what floats your boat. DM get the nod on fit 'n finish and they definitely "show you the money". I never met a Daniel Marshall I didn't LOVE.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Breezy818 said:


> I bought mine years ago, but yes I contacted by both email and phone. I believe Diane was the one that helped me. I purchased a 100ct Macassar ebony, comes with digital hygrometer and humidifier ( I kept the casing but ditched the sponge and replaced with beads). If memory serves me right I paid $340. It was flawless, never saw a defect, and since it was "private stock". I think I saved a couple hundred bucks.


Yikes, I think if I am going to spend that much money, I just as well fork out another $200 for a completely customized Waxing moon humidor.

Thanks though


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> Thanks Craig! Let me know if you need help with anything you see on our site Josh!


Hey Kayla, @CheapHumidors.........can you tell me how thick the cedar lining is in the Salvador?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

huskers said:


> Hey Kayla, @CheapHumidors.........can you tell me how thick the cedar lining is in the Salvador?


Hey Josh. It is not listed in the factory specs so I will have to contact the manufacturer and see if they can give me that info


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hey Josh. It is not listed in the factory specs so I will have to contact the manufacturer and see if they can give me that info


I'd appreciate it!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Okay, so the manufacturer didn't have any more info than I did so I went into the warehouse and did a little cutting on a damaged one and from what I can tell the lip of wood that closes up into the lid to create the seal is solid cedar and is about .118" thick. Hopefully the photo works on this since I just read that sentence and I don't think it makes much sense.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Maybe this one?

Ahhh Puff why do you hate my pictures?!

Aha! It worked!!! YAY


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Thank you Kayla!

I do have a few more questions.

1. You can upgrade to a round digital hygrometer for $20, Is this a Xikar..............is it really any better than the digital one it comes with?

2. I'm not a fan of the foam humidification devices, can the ones it comes with be taken apart to put beads in?

3. Engraving is offered on the wood (lid), I couldn't find any examples of what it looks like or how big it is. Do you have any pictures I could look at?


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

huskers said:


> Thank you Kayla!
> 
> I do have a few more questions.
> 
> ...


The digital hygrometer upgrade is for a HygroSet Digital. The hygrometer that comes with the Salvador is not adjustable whereas the HygroSet one is. The humidifiers that come with it have screws on the corners so you can open it up and replace it with whatever you want. You have a lot of control over the engraving. If you want it huge, you can get it huge, if you want it small we do it small. Below, hopefully, is a photo of the engraving.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> The digital hygrometer upgrade is for a HygroSet Digital. The hygrometer that comes with the Salvador is not adjustable whereas the HygroSet one is. The humidifiers that come with it have screws on the corners so you can open it up and replace it with whatever you want. You have a lot of control over the engraving. If you want it huge, you can get it huge, if you want it small we do it small. Below, hopefully, is a photo of the engraving.
> View attachment 46518


Thanks for all your help Kayla!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

My pleasure! That is what Puff is for


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

I could of had mine engraved!


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rraming said:


> I could of had mine engraved!


Hahaha, yea, we just created a template for it about a month ago


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

The engraving work I got was precise edged and super neat like a laser did it. It has to be one heck of a quality engraver. Technology has surpassed human hands in thisnwork. Tis true in stone work as well, program water jets took my work a decade ago.


----------



## madbricky (Mar 29, 2013)

Cheap Humidors Baccus 200 Count Black and Burl Cigar Humidor Imperfect @huskers
Josh it says only 1 left. The Baccus 200 count $139


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

madbricky said:


> Cheap Humidors Baccus 200 Count Black and Burl Cigar Humidor Imperfect
> @huskers
> Josh it says only 1 left. The Baccus 200 count $139


I've also had my eye on that one for quite some time.

I have a HUGE concern with how well that humidor will maintain its RH.

Lot's of openings and some glass.

I like the looks, just not to sure about its functionality.


----------



## rraming (Nov 4, 2013)

This shows the Salvador loaded, the bottom right are Churchill's 18 Cusano's and I think 12 Tomas Maduro's - the humidor has holding capabilities that my 90 count Diamond Crown can't hold. These Churchill's don't even fit in the 90 count the short way. The 90 count humidors are great if you can limit yourself to 3 boxes max.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

Im toying with the same idea as you. Honestly i've been looking more and more and a couple of the Cuban Crafter 10-150 count models.
There are a couple i have seen with solid wood tops and hinges all the way across the back (much more stable when lid lifted)

I currently have a 40 count Cuban Crafters and a much more expensive 40 count Diamond Crown.

The Diamond crown looks gorgeous and i appreciate the small details they put into their products but honestly if i don't go the wineador route my next humi will be another cuban crafters. For the money i truly think they are worth it


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Incognito11 said:


> Im toying with the same idea as you. Honestly i've been looking more and more and a couple of the Cuban Crafter 10-150 count models.
> There are a couple i have seen with solid wood tops and hinges all the way across the back (much more stable when lid lifted)
> 
> I currently have a 40 count Cuban Crafters and a much more expensive 40 count Diamond Crown.
> ...


Well, I have it down to the Salvador or the Savoy humidor myself.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> Well, I have it down to the Salvador or the Savoy humidor myself.


The Salvador is one i've eyed for a while! As i have quite a few cigars in singles i appreciate the trays for separation and layout to view


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Incognito11 said:


> The Salvador is one i've eyed for a while! As i have quite a few cigars in singles i appreciate the trays for separation and layout to view


Im thinking CC's and HTF plus an extensive stash of my Beloved Diesel cigars.


----------



## Incognito11 (Jul 18, 2013)

huskers said:


> Im thinking CC's and HTF plus an extensive stash of my Beloved Diesel cigars.


Exactly what my Diamond Crown is seeing right now!...Substitute Diesel for Rare Fuentes and CC's for LP's


----------



## ehk (Aug 21, 2012)

coolidor with wooden trays.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

ehk said:


> coolidor with wooden trays.


Not what I'm going for. I have plenty of storage.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm torn between the Salvador and a savoy humidor. I found a nice savoy humidor for under $100 but it might be a touch small for what I'm wanting.

I like the Salvador's size and looks but from what I have gathered, it seems the savoy humidor is better quality?

It's also about $60 cheaper than the Salvador.

I don't know what to do.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

huskers said:


> I've also had my eye on that one for quite some time.
> 
> I have a HUGE concern with how well that humidor will maintain its RH.
> 
> ...


The main storage space in the middle holds humidity fine but the side compartments don't have a very tight seal and don't share an air supply with the center.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

CheapHumidors said:


> The main storage space in the middle holds humidity fine but the side compartments don't have a very tight seal and don't share an air supply with the center.


That was my main concern.

That's a lot of space that really has to be watched.


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

Well, I'll tell ya what: for the longest time during my opening years into this hobby and desiring to get the best accessories, I'd fantasized and daydreamed about Daniel Marshall humidors. I'd read about how Arnold the Terminator and other big name celebs had Daniel Marshalls especially designed for them, etc. But the price range: $895 for 25 ct, $1100 for 150 ct.!!! :doh: W-e-e-l-l-l-l...! I finally couldn't stand it anymore, and pondering hard I thought, "Hmm. I wonder if they may have such a thing as a 'scratch-n-dent' sale section in their warehouse!?" So I call the number on their website and get this gentleman named Donald. This was around 1999. To make a long story short - I was not only kindly sent a 150ct. Daniel Marshall luxe humidor for $450...he also included 25 churchills of their Daniel Marshall cigars! I have to admit I WAS gainfully and full-time employed at the time, so I could reasonably afford it - although my housemate in the rear room yelled out; "THAT WOULD'VE FED A FAMILY FOR A MONTH!!!" when she heard the price! And I couldn't find a thing scratched or dented at all on this wonderful humidor. As one of my co-workers had pointed out, you have to spend your money on bills, gas, food, other costs everyday. These are financial obligations we HAVE to pay out of our salaries. He said you might as well spend some of that money on something you WANT now and then! What a point he made! So I don't know if that means for YOU call somebody and ask for "scratch-n-dent"! Sometimes (if it hasn't been previously brought up) you can always approach your local B&M manager/owner and see if he (or she) may want to give you a special deal on their humidors on hand. My humble story of sharing w/you :smile:


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

I just want to share a bad experience I had with premium humidor. Long and short I ordered one of those new cabinet humidors that have built in temp and humidity control 5 weeks ago. Finally last week after getting dicked around by them they finally came clean and said they can't get it. The same day I found that 1st class humidor had the one that I want and I will have it tomorrow. I got the big 7 drawer Remington.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

Only $2095
Holds up to 2000 cigars
Rich Dark Cherry Finish
Push Button Electronic Control Panel
View Temperature & Humidity Levels Through Digital Display
Adjustable Climate & Humidity Settings
High Capacity Remington 2000 Cigar Cooling & Heating System
Temperature Adjustable from 41F-71F
Humidity Adjustable from 65%-75%
Toggle Between Celcius or Farenheit
Embossed Wood & Side Panels
Crown Molding Accents
Full Length Tinted Tempered Glass Door
Heavy Duty Seal
4 Drawer Style Shelves on Metal Slides
3 Adjustable Dividers per Shelf
Features Flat & Angled Storage
Blue Accent Interior Lighting
Built-In Electronic Humidification System
Refillable Water Reservoir
Solid Hardwood Construction
Fully Lined with Cedar
Lock and Key Set
26" W x 26" D x 74-1/2" H


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Joe K said:


> I just want to share a bad experience I had with premium humidor. Long and short I ordered one of those new cabinet humidors that have built in temp and humidity control 5 weeks ago. Finally last week after getting dicked around by them they finally came clean and said they can't get it. The same day I found that 1st class humidor had the one that I want and I will have it tomorrow. I got the big 7 drawer Remington.


Pichers or it never happened.


----------



## Joe K (Oct 30, 2013)

@ Herf... I just started a new thread with the pics hoto:


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

I just want to tell all newbies this..... If you REALLY plan on getting into cigars... Get a large Humidor that carries at least 300 cigars. I just got my first one last month and it holds up to 100... I'm already running out of room.


----------



## ldman (Nov 8, 2013)

huskers said:


> I would like to get a smaller humidor for some of my favorite or htf cigars. I want something nice but not as much as my mortgage payment. Something in the 150-200 count.
> 
> i was talking to Ed at waxing moon about doing a sweet custom huskers humidor much like the gators one he just did.
> 
> ...


I plan on buying another Humidor. I just started out smoking cigars on a regular basis. I have filled up my new 100 count humidor. I'll be looking for a new one to store my favorites in... BTW, I'm guessing by your user name that you are a Husker fan. I was born and raised in Lincoln Ne. Born a Husker always a Husker. We Bleed RED!!!.... It's in the blood. That's because all we have is football... 
Were you ever on a Detasseling crew? As a kid we detasseled corn. We were picked up and bussed to corn fields through out the area. I learned after the first day to wear long sleeve shirts, as the corn stalks(leaves) would cut you to pieces. The water from the irrigation pipes were from deep wells, I remember it as the BEST water I ever drank. We opened up pipes to fill our water containers.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

@huskers, I'm extremely interested in finding out what you went with. Thinking of asking my parents for a new humi for christmas, and it would help immensely if I had an exact model, haha!


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> @huskers, I'm extremely interested in finding out what you went with. Thinking of asking my parents for a new humi for christmas, and it would help immensely if I had an exact model, haha!


I actually didn't buy one just yet. I'm going to hold off for a bit but I was going to go with a savoy humidor.

I would recommend them over the other cheaper ones I mentioned in this thread.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Where did you find that? I see that the salvador is reasonably priced at cheaphumidors, but the savoy is getting rave reviews apparently.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Savoy looks like a really niceb buy, I migh have to pick one up for Christmas for myself.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

Mr Dude65 said:


> Where did you find that? I see that the salvador is reasonably priced at cheaphumidors, but the savoy is getting rave reviews apparently.





pmr1010 said:


> Savoy looks like a really niceb buy, I migh have to pick one up for Christmas for myself.


Guys, after doing my own research and getting advice from the elders of this place..............I can tell you that the savoy will be the better bang for the buck.

Look on ebay, they can be found pretty cheap.

Dan, that Slavador might have gotten some good reviews and it does look nice but IMOP..........it's not the quality of a savoy.


----------



## pmr1010 (Jul 13, 2013)

Ebay does have some good buys on the Savoy. The wood looks nice and thick on it and the price seems to be about right for my wallet.


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

pmr1010 said:


> Ebay does have some good buys on the Savoy. The wood looks nice and thick on it and the price seems to be about right for my wallet.


I think it would be a wise purchase if you are looking to buy a decent humidor.


----------



## Mr Dude65 (Aug 5, 2012)

Thanks, Josh!


----------

